# Food for bulk up...



## Jem7V (May 25, 2003)

what is good to eat when bulking up..is bacon good??

thanx


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2003)

what is good to eat when you bulk?  hmmmmmmmm


the same stuff you eat when you cut......just a hell of a lot more of it.  lol

chicken
tuna
eggs
whey
beef
turkey
sweetpotatos
oatmeal
brown rice
cottage cheese
etc.....

and if youy can get away with them (this may not be for everyone)
milk
some cereal
organic whole grain bread
pasta


----------



## gr81 (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jem7V *_
> what is good to eat when bulking up..is bacon good??




Nope


----------



## Fit Freak (May 26, 2003)

Don't forget all the healthy fats:

Olive oil
Flax oil
Evening Primrose Oil
Natural Peanut Butter
Walnuts
Almonds
Peanuts
Seeds
Heavy Whipping Cream (for shakes)
etc.


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jem7V *_
> ..is bacon good??



it's good for clogging your arteries. 

even when bulking you should eat clean, healthy foods, just higher calories, e.g. more protein, carbs & fats.


----------



## MeanCuts (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jem7V *_
> is bacon good??



Yeah,you can't get big without the pig


----------



## Jem7V (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Food for bulk up...*



> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> Yeah,you can't get big without the pig






good or bad?


----------



## MeanCuts (May 26, 2003)

Well if you get the better quality bacon and don't over do it.I say it's fine bro


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

well i used to eat bacon everyonce in a while and i am sure it wont kill you....in the long run it may.

stick to the healthy foods though...it will make cutting alot easier.

however laura bennetti once told me that i should eat 4 pop tarts before bed everynight to gain size. i said what gain size in my thighs?


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> however laura bennetti once told me that i should eat 4 pop tarts before bed everynight to gain size. i said what gain size in my thighs?



wow, that's great advice.


----------



## MeanCuts (May 26, 2003)

Well i'm on a bulk also and i'm gonna go eat a bowl of chili and a glass of milk before bed and I know there some kind of bad fat in it and I don't care


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2003)

why bulk right before summer? 

I realize you live in Cali, but still I know it gets a little hotter there in the summer and cooler in the winter, right?


----------



## MeanCuts (May 26, 2003)

I don't know honestly just got a hair up my ass~lol~


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Food for bulk up...*



> _*Originally posted by Jem7V *_
> good or bad?



BAD - Its a processed crap food that just pure fat.  No real good nutritional value in it.  Everyone has already said bacon is not a good food choice.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

The key thing here to remember that bulking should not be an excuse to eat like a pig...shitty foods I mean...you should eat pretty much the same foods you would on a cut...just more of it!


----------



## MeanCuts (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Food for bulk up...*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> BAD - Its a processed crap food that just pure fat.  No real good nutritional value in it.  Everyone has already said bacon is not a good food choice.



That's simply not true.
And not all bacon is created equal.


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

a pig is a pig is a pig....unless your pigs are on diet and workout programs


----------



## MeanCuts (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> a pig is a pig is a pig....unless your pigs are on diet and workout programs



There's bacon that has more meat and less fat,that I know.Maybe those pigs workout


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

Its still a processed meat with alot of sodium.  Please tell me whats so good about it?


----------



## MeanCuts (May 27, 2003)

Protein


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

the only good thing about it is that it tastes good...with syrup


----------



## MeanCuts (May 27, 2003)

syrup?~lol~Now that's the devils food


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> Protein



Sorry can't convince with "Protein"  

Its a procesessed meat.  So the protein is not worth it.  There are much better choices of Protein than bacon so to me there is absolutely nothing good about bacon, while cutting or bulking.


----------



## MeanCuts (May 27, 2003)

Doesn't matter if it's "worth it" to you,you're not eating it.That dude can eat bacon(esp if it's good quality) a couple times a week and it won't hurt a bit as long as he eats a solid diet otherwise.JMO


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

I would have to disagree with that from what I've been reading.

____________________________________________________

Bringing home the bacon just got a little dicier. (Health update).(effects of processed foods on risk for type 2 diabetes)(Brief Article)
Author/s: 
Issue: June, 2002

Men who frequently eat processed meats have a substantially greater chance of developing type 2 diabetes, according to researchers at the Harvard School of Public Health in Boston in association with the National Institute for Public Health and the Environment in the Netherlands.

The investigators analyzed the dietary habits of 42,000 healthy men over 12 years and found that subjects who ate such foods as bacon, bologna, frankfurters, salami or sausage two to four times per week had a 35 percent increased risk. Those who indulged their meat tooth five times or more per week had a 46 percent increased risk.

"The effect is dose-related," explains senior author Frank Hu, M.D. "The more you eat of these foods, the higher the risk."

The findings, published in the journal Diabetes Care, were adjusted for diabetes-linked conditions and activities such as smoking, obesity and exercise. The results were also adjusted for, but could not entirely rule out, an overall "unhealthy dietary pattern" that includes high-fat condiments and side dishes such as mayonnaise, potato chips and french fries.

While Hu believes additional research is necessary, he points out that consumption of processed meat, but not of other meats, was positively associated with risk of type 2 diabetes in the Nurse's Health Study, published in the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition.

"We're not proposing to ban hot he says. "It's just a matter of moderation. People should reduce the frequency of eating processed meats." About 15 million Americans have type 2 diabetes, in which an insulin shortage or insensitivity leads to excess sugar in the blood. Diabetes can cause severe problems of the kidneys, eyes and circulatory system.

Last year, a massive study presented at the European Conference on Nutrition and Cancer linked processed meats to a half-again higher risk of colorectal cancer, while re-establishing the protective attributes of a diet rich in fruits, vegetables and whole grains. Other cancer studies haven't distinguished between fresh and processed meat.

10 SECOND TIP

Processed meats are loaded with fat. A three-ounce, boiled pork-and-beef frankfurter has 270 calories and 25 grams of fat compared with 119 calories and one gram of fat in three ounces of fresh turkey breast.


----------



## MeanCuts (May 27, 2003)

You believe everything you read?If so i'm sure you can find plenty of propaganda to bash every meat as well as milk.So if you believe it then maybe you should try a vegetarian diet if you haven't all ready.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

No I don't believe everything I read but I've yet to find anything good to read about Bacon.


----------



## MeanCuts (May 27, 2003)

I hear what your saying but do you hear what i'm saying?
Your article reflects someone bashing "the fast food culture"
If you eat a solid diet and don't overdue it you'll be fine.
I basically told him yes and no;that yes you can eat bacon but with those conditions


----------



## Tank316 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> The key thing here to remember that bulking should not be an excuse to eat like a pig...shitty foods I mean...you should eat pretty much the same foods you would on a cut...just more of it!


ditto FF. just because you're on a bulk, it doesnt give you the chance to eat like crap. just eat more of the good food


----------



## Robboe (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No I don't believe everything I read but I've yet to find anything good to read about Bacon.




It's cheap. 

And damn tasty between two slices of white with a splash of "Daddies" brown sauce.

But yeah, stick to steak.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

Don't get me wrong I don't mind the taste of bacon but I wouldn't touch it anymore. 

Besides Steak tastes better anyway!


----------



## Tboy (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Its a procesessed meat.



Define "processed"...  

It's not put together the same way spam, hot dogs or chicken nuggets are.   It is a straight cut of hog meat.

I do agree with it being bad, I don't think it is a processed meat.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

OK..just thought I'd unload my opinion here....I think for the "most" part it's ok to have some things that are "less than optimal" nutritionally speaking from time to time...again the key is once in a while.  If he likes bacon...sure a little on the weekend for brunch is fine now and then...if it's a staple of his diet...than HELL NO!

One additional thing....Canadian Back Bacon is actually quite low in fat...I think like 5% maybe...not sure but it's pretty lean.  As Jodi said though...it's ALL high in sodium...if this is an issue.  Also...'m not sure but I would guess that it's Biological Value (BV) is likely on the lower end of the scale.  Given the alternative...try eggs or I would suggest as a treat...even some lean ham (not the deli style though)....mmmmmm


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Define "processed"...
> 
> It's not put together the same way spam, hot dogs or chicken nuggets are.   It is a straight cut of hog meat.
> ...



Meat that has been "cured" and or preserved with sodium nitrite to name a few.  Both which is done to bacon.


----------



## Tboy (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Meat that has been "cured" and or preserved with sodium nitrite to name a few.  Both which is done to bacon.



*spliting atoms here....*


Ok...
What if it were cut straight from the hog?  Meaning never "processed"?  

Still bad?  not as bad?  Or is all pork evil, no matter what form it's in?


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

If you don't care about the high sat. fat content of it I would say its fine IMO!  I still think steak tastes better though


----------



## Tboy (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I still think steak tastes better though




I agree...


----------



## MeanCuts (May 27, 2003)

How about steak wrapped in bacon


----------



## Tboy (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> How about steak wrapped in bacon



Fresh or processed bacon?


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

You guys ever try pork tenderloin...very lean and amazingly tasty


----------



## Tboy (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> You guys ever try pork tenderloin...very lean and amazingly tasty



Yep.  My dad does a grilled one.  Injects it with lots of seasoning, wraps it 3 times with foil then puts it on the pit for about 2.5 hrs.  It comes out near falling apart.

Talk about good.


----------



## MeanCuts (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Fresh or processed bacon?



Doesn't matter to me as long as it's a good quality,leaner type bacon.
I don't care about my sodium intake,but that's just me.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

I'll stick with a nice Filet Mignon - medium rare hold the bacon!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

Filet Mignon.....mmmm..12oz. Medium.....damn...getting hungrier by the second


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

You'd be proud I didn't like the plate last time!!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

Good stuff...if your date is on the scary side......do it next time... 

I would....then again....what am I saying...I need a date first


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

I've had too many of those scary dates lately too!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 28, 2003)

It sucks.... 

Where are all the nice girls.....


----------



## MeanCuts (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> 
> Where are all the nice girls.....



Their with me


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 30, 2003)

pork tenderloin rocks!!!!!!!!!

I like it MORE than most cuts of beef.


----------



## MatthewO (Jun 4, 2003)

If this post is about bulking...

I assume bulking is about putting on muscle...

Eat lots of protein.  If you get sick of protein from healthy sources, eat bacon till you puke.  It wont hurt your muscle gain, thats for sure.

If you are serious about bulking, you will want lots of carbs too.  The energy to workout from high GI carbs will help you with the intensity you need to maximize your workouts.  High GI foods also increase your amino acid uptake and are very beneficial for muscle growth.

Downside?  Well, those same high GI carbs will also keep the excess fat around too.  Not to mention the health risks of diabetes, high blood pressure, etc..  I'm not saying this is a healthy way to eat...far from it.  But if your primary unadulterated concern is bulking up, then it is the way to go.


----------



## leg_press (Jun 8, 2003)

I have a friend who is 42 and used to train with a pro body builder.( ex Mr Europe), he told me to follow this plan. (bulking):

Meal 1: Six Shredded Wheat with full fat milk. 

Meal 2: eight rashers of bacon, four eggs, one tomato, and cheese (In an omelette)
Meal 3 : Chicken and sweet potato
Meal 4: Pasta Carbonara, Sausages and Mash, Lasagne etc
Meal 5: Tuna and cheese Sandwich
Meal 6: (Before bed),Protein tablets and a large glass of water

Drink: Juice, milk, water, Coffee


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh you'll certainly bulk up on that diet and add alot of fat while your at it.  

You may want to consider a plan that incorporates more slow burning carbs and less pasta.  JMO!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2003)

Unless your really skinny and have a crazy metabolism, most of us can stick to eating clean when bulking, just more of it. Otherwise if your eating pizza and bacon day in and day out, your going to be adding 75% fat and not a whole lot of beef. I can gain something like 3/4 pound a day by eating pizza and drinking cranberry juice mixed in with the rest of my food, not eating pizza all day.


----------



## leg_press (Jun 8, 2003)

At the moment I am having:

Meal 1: Cereal with full fat milk and a vitamin tablet * Hour later protein tablet

Meal 2: two rashers of bacon scrambled eggs and two pieces of butters granary bread

Meal 3: Two rashers of bacon and two fried eggs

Meal 4: Canteen food or chicken breast with salad
Meal 5: Same 
Meal 6 : Protein tablets and water


----------



## leg_press (Jun 8, 2003)

my metabolism is pretty fast, I can burn of calories so damn quickly


----------



## MatthewO (Jun 8, 2003)

That bulking plan is horrid...

Maybe back when he was Mr.Europe lifters turned into massive sloths by adding 2 lbs of fat for every lb of muscle before they cut, but I think that sacrificing your health to attain size is not sound advice.

Just because i advocate eating less healthy sources of protein occasionally (when the healthy protein sources make you ill to look at) does not mean i advocate two servings of cheese and one massive serving of bacon every day!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 8, 2003)

Rashers?


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MatthewO *_
> I think that sacrificing your health to attain size is not sound advice.



I agree,but serious bodybuilders don't usually care


----------



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2003)

Being north of 300 pounds isn't healthy, no matter how ripped you are. Eventually it just becomes more strain on the heart. If we were serious longevity freaks trying to hit 120 years of age, we wouldn't be bulking at all.

Bulking/cutting/bulking/cutting alone is unhealthy for the heart. Competitive pro bodybuilders are living in the here and now, I really dont think they care about long term health THAT MUCH but I'm sure it depends. Titus doesn't ever want to become that big as an example, not that I'm a fan of his.


----------



## MatthewO (Jun 8, 2003)

Mudge, so true.

If people were really concerned with their health (and not their appearance) there is no way you would recommend anyone eat 200-300 grams of protein a day.

The only thing you can really do is try and maximize health and appearance at the same time.

So that if you are going to eat 200 grams of protein a day...make sure it doesnt come with 100 grams of saturated fat heh.


----------

